# To negotiate a contract



## tagalogstudent

What is the Tagalog word for "negotiate" in the context of contracts?


----------



## DotterKat

There is no direct translation. You can use these phrases instead:

*Makipag-usap hinggil* *sa*....(To engage in a discussion regarding....)
*Pag-uusap hinggil / tungkol sa*....(A discussion regarding / about...)


Kung gusto mo ng mas mataas na sahod o mas mabuting benepisyo, kailangan mong makipag-usap sa iyong amo tungkol sa iyong kontrata. (If you want an increase or better benefits, you need to discuss your contract with your boss.)

Ang pag-uusap ng ating mga abogado tungkol sa detalye ng ating kasunduan / kontrata ay malapit nang matapos. (The discussion between our lawyers regarding the details of our contract is about to be concluded.)

Less formally, you could use *makipag-areglo*. This would be appropriate for "under the table" dealings. This is not necessarily illegal but are usually not covered within the four corners of a written contract (nevertheless agreed to verbally by both parties).

Siguro mas makakamura ka sa pagpapatayo ng bahay mo kung makikipag-areglo ka sa iyong kontraktor. (You might save a bunch of money in the construction of your house if you just made a deal with your contractor. ---- implying the myriad things one could do to save money outside of a formal contract.)


----------



## karmllean

You might also want to try "makipagkasundo" or "makipag-ayos", although these words have the added color of agreement, settlement, and compromise.


----------

